# Help and Advice needed: Nail Clipping seems impossible



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright guys. I know this post is going to seem awful and I am definitely embarrassed to post it but I'm at my wit's end. For those who don't know, I got Schubert in April and Immediately had some crazy health issues: A really weird rash/ growth on his face, a URI, a hibernation attempt and then later, sudden massive quill loss. (See topics below) Anyway you can imagine that I have been very busy making sure we were getting over these humps and being a healthy happy hog. It has also made me a VERY paranoid hedgie mommy. Also I am not sure if it is his personality or if it is due to all the health issues in the beginning but whenever I handle Schubert he pops and hisses at me and curls up in a ball. Only when I am very still and quiet does he unball and then becomes very curious and exploring.

Anyway to the real point of this post: His nails are long. REALLY long. I was scared to try and clip his nails when I first had him because I did not want to stress him out while he was sick. And now I can't even get close enough to try. So basically I haven't been able to clip his nails in the near 4 months I've had him. His front nails seem fine but I can see his back nails are REALLY long, but not curling yet. He still runs every night but I hate to think that he will be in pain. I know many people do it while in the bath but I am not very clear on how that process works. I just need some one to give me tips/ spell out their method and give tips. Also what tools to use, I have both baby nail clippers and a cuticle clipper.

How short should the nails be cut? Should they be cut at an angle? I know most of this info is probably somewhere already on the forum but I can't find it. I feel like an awful mommy because I haven't been able to do this yet. I am so happy that his face is clear and everything seems well! I just want to be able to make sure the simple things like his nails are also handled. Please help me. I feel like a failure.

I should have posted this sooner but I have been embarrassed. Everyone seems so successful but me.

Past topics about Schubert's Health if anyone was interested:
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17320
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17393
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17403
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17757

EDITED for grammar and spelling mistakes.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't be embarrassed! I think nail clipping is one of the most intimidating parts of hedgehog care, even for people who are experienced and comfortable with clipping nails on other animals.

First, I'd say double check the front nails, just to be sure. They do seem to grow more slowly, but they can also be hard to tell how long they actually are since they curl more than the back ones. If you're sure they're fine, then that's great! They're usually the harder ones to get, since they're easier for the hedgie to tuck underneath them, and also closer to that mouth with the vampire teeth. :? 

For clipping nails in the bath, have whatever you're using nearby and easy to grab. The tool doesn't matter so much - it's whatever's most comfortable for you to use. Personally I used nail clippers and they worked best for me. You'll also want a little thing of cornstarch or flour nearby just in case you clip a quick - hopefully you won't, but best to be prepared! Make sure there's enough water so he (hopefully) won't try to ball up, but not so much that he will have trouble keeping his face up while you have a hold of one leg. It will also help to have a towel or something in the bottom of the sink/tub that will help him grip so he's not sliding too much if he pulls to get away. It may give him better grip to try and get away, but personally I'd rather have that then risk making them go underwater and get a noseful of water. As he's walking around, just put your hand under him or in front of him so he has to walk over it. As a back leg goes over, grab it and try to clip a nail quickly. If you're nervous for the first time, just clip a little off - it'll still help and you'll be less likely to get the quick if you're not trying to take a lot off. Just focus on getting one nail done and see how you both do. If it goes alright and you're both not too stressed, go for another! Don't do more than you think you can - if one or both of you seem very upset or stressed, call it quits and try again later. Sometimes it can take a week to get all the nails done for a huffy hedgie. 

Another thing you might be able to do to help work on getting him more used to the idea is see if you can touch/handle/play with his feet when you have him out. It may not help if he's especially defensive, but it's worth a try. If he's used to you messing around with his feet, it might make it easier to clip his nails when needed, whether in or out of the water. Mealworms can help as bribes or consolation afterwards too!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Agree with the above. Often it's an ongoing battle and I can only do a few nails a night and wait for the following night. If you're hedgie enjoys sitting on your lap like one of mine, I will clip a few nails if a foot is sticking out while they're not paying attention lol.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks so much. I guess a bigger part of my issue is that we haven't given him a bath yet either (He was on Revolution for 6 weeks or so [3 treatments]) so I didn't want it washing off or anything and now I'm just scared to stress him out. He doesn't really seem dirty but I know I need to give him one. So I am unsure of the whole bath process ALONG with nail clipping. Do I use baby shampoo or not? warm water? Flax seed oil or something? Oatmeal? I remember reading all this stuff but can't seem to find any of it anymore and now I am just confused. Sorry this is stuff I should have asked months ago.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, you're asking it now, so it's alright! If he's still wheeling and there's no nails poking into paws or anything like that, then you've still got time and everything's okay.  Like Quinn said, I forgot to mention that if you keep nail clippers nearby during cuddle time each night, you might be able to able to steal a nail here and there.

For the bath, you don't have to really bathe them if you're doing it mostly for a nail trim. Oatmeal in the water will help with dry skin though, so if you want to do that, that's fine. But if he's not dirty, no soap necessary! For soap though, if you ever need to, most people on here like to use Aveeno oatmeal body wash, since most shampoos (baby, dog, cat, etc.) are drying.

Don't worry too much about stressing him out - a little stress won't kill him and he'll forgive you eventually, I promise. Mealworms and treats will help with that, and time. Hopefully it'll become less stressful and less of a battle as time goes on, for both of you.

Also, since you mentioned not being able to find the information now, I'd suggest downloading LizardGirl's book for free here - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html It contains most/all of the general information on the forums, but more condensed and organized. It's great to have on hand as a reference tool!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I havent been able to clip chloe's nails by myself and I have had her a year. 

It takes ALOT of time for sure.. we are just now getting back to some kind of routine. But I did have to go to the vet to get her nails properly done  they naturally curl even when short and were getting long

If you are worried and it seems to affect her activity, I would suggest maybe one vet clipping. This will also give you more time to try all of the great suggestions above with out worrying . After the vet you have time to try the bath and play with her feet till she gets used to the idea.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Lyzzi, I completely know how you feel! I cut my hedgehog's nails on Saturday and he was so upset by it, he was afraid to be held on Sunday. I am at my wits end, he doesn't like his feet touched and I'm afraid that I'm stressing him out. He will struggle every time I grasp his feet and if I try and clip them without touching, he'll shrink into a ball.

Here are the methods that I've tried:
1) During a bath (no go, he's constantly on the run)
2) Placing him on a piece of fleece and using clippers when he is relaxed (no go, instant ball mode once feet are touched...kinda cute :lol
3) Holding him on his back and clipping when his feet come out (also no go, everything is tucked in and locked down)
4) Putting him on a grid wire cage (coated in plastic so it doesn't cut him) and holding his feet when they dangle through to cut them (effective, but freaks him out when his legs are touched and can be dangerous if he trips. He also constantly kicks and turns in circles)

However, thanks Lilysmommy for your suggestion about putting a towel in the sink while he's taking a bath. I will try that, maybe he'll feel more comfortable standing on something he can grip.

Does anyone have any other methods they want to share? At this point, I may have to take him to the vet and I don't know how I feel about that because they suggested that they might have to give him an anesthetic shot.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be kind of extreme (but not as much as vet & anesthesia) and I've never tried it before, but perhaps a burrito method would work? Before he's upset and balled up, gently wrapping some fleece around his middle, trying to leave one leg out, but the rest wrapped up. I know this method has been suggested/tried for things like syringe-feeding and giving meds, but I'm not sure how well it might work for nail clipping.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I by far do not have the most experience cutting nails, but my hedgie is not really used to me yet, so I was worried bath and nail time would be horrible! After Dumbledore's first bath, I rinsed the clippers I have (just regular nail clippers) with the same soap I use on my hands before I handle him, and fed him a mealie with one hand while holding the clippers in front of him and doing the 'clipping' motion. I don't know if it helped, I hope he starts associating each clipping with mealies (we went through 5) :lol: 
With the sink still having water in it, I held DD from under his bellywith my pinkie, ring, and thumb (I have strong fingers from my job  ). When I held him close to the water, he would uncurl in preparation to 'land', and then I used my index and middle fingers to 'scissor' one of his feet firmly but gently. I brought him up so that his back was against my shirt just under my chest, and snipsnipsnipped each little toe. I then fed him another mealie, and held him over the water again to grab another foot, etc. Dumbledore let me do all four feet in one sitting, and by the last foot he was kind of like "let's get this over with so I can have my mealie!"
Granted, even at his most stressed, DD has never clicked at me, at the most he's huffed, so he might be a mild-mannered hedgie. I do know that he felt much better after the clipping, as evidenced by his extremely poopy wheel the next morning :lol:


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will be trying both. I think I'll create a hedgie hammock and see if he takes to that for the burrito method. lol 

He's usually got a good temper and is very sweet, but he gets all hyper and huffy when scared. I'll also work on associating nail clippers with good things, and try and play with his feet more. He's just fine with me touching his belly, so maybe one day nail cutting won't be such an epic battle. :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I've found that the best way to nail clip is to 1. Have reinforcements and 2. Use bath time to your advantage. My boyfriend and I will fill up the kitchen sink just enough so that Felix won't want to ball up. While he's in the water, I get a firm grip on his body and the foot in question and lift him out so that my boyfriend can clip the nails. I've tried a few different suggested methods on here, but this one is by far the best one for me. We feed him mealies between feet to keep him from getting too angry and it usually takes about 15-20 minutes to clip all 4 feet.


----------

